# Big Update from Colnago R&D



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tech-exclusive-colnago-developing-da-vincis-flying-bike

I can't wait to get one in MTBK.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

yes very good for the date of course ..... ha ha


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

WrenchScienceCliff said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tech-exclusive-colnago-developing-da-vincis-flying-bike
> 
> I can't wait to get one in MTBK.


Fabulous April Fool's joke.


----------

